# Dlink dir 615 Wireless N Router help



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I bought the Dlinki dir 615 router not too long ago, it's a lil outdated but it was cheap so I figured why not buy it. It comes with a easy install CD, however for some reason I can't get through it. It goes all the way through until it gets to the verifying router settings during step 7 of the process, I always get the Error 302 internal error. Is there something my computer is missing or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need any software to install a router.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's what I got. Also I managed to get the router intalled, however I don't have a connection with the way they tell you to connect it for some reason. If I connect my modem and computer to the Lan ports I have a connection though I can't access my routers page.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : angienkevin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-D9-DA-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 16, 2009 3:49:4
4 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 23, 2009 3:49:4
4 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 96ms, Average = 93ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your "modem" is a modem/router, and it uses the same subnet as the D-Link.

You either need to configure that "modem" in bridge mode, change the subnet of the D-Link, or connect the D-Link as a WAP and not use it's NAT layer.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try those out and reply back if I get anything new.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I've been messing around with some of the settings and I have no idea what I'm doing. How exactly would I do the stuff you listed in the post above?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In the web Interface for the DIR-615, select *Setup* in the top row, and *Network Settings* in the left hand column.

Change the base address labeled *Router IP Address* to 192.168.2.1, save the changes, and then restart your computer. The router will now connect using the modem properly.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright I think changing the router's IP address might work but when I changed the routers IP it told me the Lan and start IP address can't be on the same subnet. So does that mean I change the subnet from 255.255.255.0 to something else. If so what would you recommend?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the exact make/model of the modem? Can you post an *IPCONFIG /ALL* for the direct modem connection?


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

My modem is a speedstream 4100 Ethernet ADSL Modem. Here's the ipconfig /all with no manual connection just regular automatic connection.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : angienkevin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-D9-DA-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.130.186.235
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.130.186.234
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 18, 2009 12:38:33
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 18, 2009 12:48:33
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, from a factory reset, that could have given you a connection with the DIR-615 if it was wired correctly. Some of those "modems" are modem/routers, however this one is bridged, so my previous suggestion didn't change anything. This should get you a wired connection if you're using good cables and there's no problem with the router.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

If I reset the router to factory default I wont have to go through the install CD again will I?

Also thanks a lot for helping out, I'm gonna try this out and respond back as soon as I can.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You never need the install CD to configure a router, it's all available in the web based setup. I've never allowed a setup CD for a router to come anywhere close to a computer, and I've configured a ton of them.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I did the ipconfig /all again and I did it right this time, however when I do the PING yahoo.com part it says it can't find it. I haven't configured the router yet via the routers web page, so I dunno if that has anything to do with it.

The results of the Ipconfig /all process

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : angienkevin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-D9-DA-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 18, 2009 7:38:24 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 25, 2009 7:38:24 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=2463ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 85ms, Maximum = 2463ms, Average = 881ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this is after a factory reset as I described, you may have a problem with your system at this point. It seems odd that the ping of 206.190.60.37 behaved the way it did, are you SURE you have a known good cable between the modem and router and from the router to the computer?

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if that changes things.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah the cables are all good and where would I go to boot in safe mode with networking, the router page or the modem page?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How to boot in *Safe Mode with Networking*.

Restart the computer.
When the computer is in the BIOS initialization and *BEFORE* Windows starts to load, tap the *F8* key a few times. You will be presented with a menu with a number of options, one of them being *Safe Mode with Networking*.


----------



## vahnyamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Just tried in the safe mode with networking and still no changes. I might just have to get a better router or something.


----------

